# Hot Dogs



## wittdog (Feb 15, 2007)

Got a case of Butts today...plan on making some hotdogs, Polish Sausage and whatever else tickles my fancy....I was wondering if I should smoke the hots dogs or just leave em be like the store bought kind...What do you guys think?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 15, 2007)

Smoke them brother!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 15, 2007)

Everything is better smoked....what kind of wood...Hickory..Cherry Apple...


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 15, 2007)

Dog smoke them dogs


----------



## Forkin Pork (Feb 15, 2007)

I have yet to make a batch of dogs, so you all got to telll me how to make them?
I not yet ......wait. I had to many beers!...tell me tomorrow 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 15, 2007)

Well the store bought kind is smoked..so think they prob need to be smoked to be true to form. The problemo with trying to make ho made dawgs is if you want em to be like the store bought stuff is they need to emulsfied.  Which requires either an emusifying moochine or running them through the food processor in small batches in order to get em liquified.  Think if a person wanted some it be mo betta to just go buy some at the store. Now I watched a butcher make some commecial models one day and it took about 5 years to get to where I could eat em again. If you smelled some of the spices they use it would make a grown man puke..dont even get speaking of the nasty fat meat they used.  I would not want to go through that again.  Just trying to touch all the bases here. Nathans is hard to beat. Save the meat for a more noble project. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 16, 2007)

I for one will not be making hotdogs.    That would be kinda like making boudan.  I don't want to know whats all in that either.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 16, 2007)

The boys want to make hotdogs so hotdogs it is.......and IMHO Nathans hot dogs are junk


----------



## oompappy (Feb 16, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I for one will not be making hotdogs.    That would be kinda like making boudan.  I don't want to know whats all in that either.



That's kinda the point of making them yourself, if you don't care for rooters 
& tooters you don't have to put them in!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 16, 2007)

Well chicken lips and hawg ovaries really aint all that bad if you put the right spices in it. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Feb 16, 2007)

I know hotdogs are cooked....just haven't seen them smoked at the store.
Going to do 
10lbs of dogs
10-15lbs smoked polish sasuge
10-15 of ?
and 3.5 lbs of Buffalo Chicken Wing Sausage or some Black and Blue Cajun Sausage with Blue Cheese and Blackened Seasoning...


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Man that's going to be a feast. I really want to try the hot dogs.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 16, 2007)

Just be sure and post a pic.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 17, 2007)

I had to doctor the recipe some...1tsp of Garlic Powder just didn't cut it...Added an extra TBL and 1/2 TBL of Onion...and a tsp or turmic (a little birdy told me that is the magic ing...left out of most recipes that people share) I seasoned the meat for the dogs tonight...we will be stuffing and smoking them tomarrow...


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Just finished up stuffing all the sausage and hotdogs…..It’s a good thing we made more sausage..we ran out of the Polish yesterday….
Hot Dog Pate



My helpers






Couple of Links



Into the Smokehouse



Chicken Wing Sausage



Italian Sausage



Polish to be smoked tomorrow




Sorry CW the wife wanted some Italian Sausage….
10lbs Hotdogs
15lbs Smoked Polish
10lbs Italian
2.5bls Chicken Wing sausage


----------



## oompappy (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice lookin' dogs Wittdog!!!
Thanks for the pics  8)


----------



## Oz (Feb 18, 2007)

Wittdog - great looking  sausage! Your boys must be great little guys. Mine are grown and gone off to school. I am happy for them but, this empty nest thing sucks. On the other hand, I can get after making some sausage to help ease the pain


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Hot dogs are done….I think if I didn’t use old hickory the color would be like the storebought kind…but everything is better smoked and these are presmoked…Wifey and boys like them a lot….



Time to take a Bath(little tip…I like to submerge instead of showering the sausage….no wrinkles that way   )



Sliced


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

Man Dave, those are great looking dogs.  Ya know, with the weather being cold like it is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, HINT HINT.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Dave those look great!
 [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

Those look great Dave.  Fine job. 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice dogs, dog!


----------



## cleglue (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice looking dogs.  I guess that is something else I need to try.  My kids love hot dogs.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 19, 2007)

Had some hotdogs with eggs this morning...good stuff...good taste the texture is right....( It was a pain to run the meat thru the Food Processer) but worth the effort...When I do hotdogs again it's the only thing I will be doing...no extra sausage....ok well maybe so fresh....The hotdogs came out so well..it's got me thinking about making some Bologna next....it will be alot easier to...couple of all natural beef bungs....no linking or worrying about the casings busting......


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2007)

When I did my bratwurst, I ran it through the food processer. I added ice cubes to the mix also to keep it cold. It was a bit of a pain but well worth the effort. The texture was great!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 19, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> When I did my bratwurst, I ran it through the food processer. I added ice cubes to the mix also to keep it cold. It was a bit of a pain but well worth the effort. The texture was great!


Oh yeah I did the icecube thing....but how many lbs of brauts did you make...I did 10lbs of hotdogs...that was a lot of processing....thought I burned the processer out once... 
Smoking the 15lbs of Polish Sausage today...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did 10 also, I think. And yeah, the processer takes a beating!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 19, 2007)

Get them all involved CW...I might try collegen casings the next time I do hotdogs...I had real nice thin walled casings this time which would have been great for sausage but I was worried I was going to bust them linking them....I think processing them is the key to getting the texture right...my meat was the texture of peanut butter....


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 19, 2007)

Them do look good.  Great job!

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Feb 20, 2007)

Heres the finished Polish Sausage…..I only ground the meat once thru the med plate…I think I prefer this to doing it twice…I like this texture better….it was great in the Gumbo I made today..


----------



## Forkin Pork (Mar 12, 2007)

I tried to make just a few Lbs of hot dogs today, just to see how I like your recipe. Recipe was great, however, I didn't end up with hot dogs.
I never made hot dog before and trying to get that little sheep casing on the tube was the worst. So I just gave up and made a couple of big shank dogs with hog casing.
What's your secret out there and what type of casing easy to work with?
Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 12, 2007)

Northsmoke said:
			
		

> I tried to make just a few Lbs of hot dogs today, just to see how I like your recipe. Recipe was great, however, I didn't end up with hot dogs.
> I never made hot dog before and trying to get that little sheep casing on the tube was the worst. So I just gave up and made a couple of big shank dogs with hog casing.
> What's your secret out there and what type of casing easy to work with?
> Where did I go wrong?



How big a casing?.... sounds like you ended up with a bologna!

Any pics?


----------



## Forkin Pork (Mar 12, 2007)

The casing I wanted to use were the small sheep casing I think 22 - 24 size. But I ended making a kiebasi and it was dry, any suggestions?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2007)

Get a smaller stuffer tube. Did you soak the casings first? Were the casing wet when you put them on the tube? Somebody said here once to soak them in white vinegar, I believe before you put them on the tube. I made chicken sausage with smaller sheep casings and didn't have a lot of trouble, but they were a little harder to get on.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Ididn't use the sheep casings...I went with the Jumbo dogs in hog casings...and as far as the Polish Sausage being dry...if you smoked them did you use a binder like soy protien? Was the meat cold enough when you ground it...how much did you lean out the butts? Are your grinder blades sharp.....did the meat smear when grinding or stuffing?


----------



## Forkin Pork (Mar 13, 2007)

Witt, I used the doggy recipe you sent me and I didn't make kielbasi I just ended up with a hot dog the size of a kielbasi.

I know I did everything right with the sheep casing, you know soaking it and rinsing it, I just couldn't fine the open ends for the life of me.

I used a smaller tube...I just couldn't find the opening  [smilie=a_doh.gif] YIKES...that didn't sound to good?

Just wanted to know if ya all had any secrets for finding that hole?  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2007)

Northsmoke said:
			
		

> Witt, I used the doggy recipe you sent me and I didn't make kielbasi I just ended up with a hot dog the size of a kielbasi.
> 
> I know I did everything right with the sheep casing, you know soaking it and rinsing it, I just couldn't fine the open ends for the life of me.
> 
> ...



I'll pass on this one!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah as bad as it sounds, you just have to play with it for a while.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah as bad as it sounds, you just have to play with it for a while.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 14, 2007)

It's like boggs said...sometimes snipping a bit off the end helps to open the casing up.


----------



## Forkin Pork (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok ok...thanks for the info....we btter stop here cuz Im having a HARD time concentrating.
Boy [smilie=banana.gif]  what a slippery devil that is...


----------

